# my new herdsire!!!!



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

He is my 2 year old nubian buck i believe he is a purebred 
Pros and cons?


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't see a picture..


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Sorry here are the pics


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Strong looking male.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice looking boy  I'll try do him later!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Excellent brisket! Needs a better topline and rump.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

How bad is his topline and rump? Could i improve the kids if my doe is better?

Is he really bad?


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

His top line and rump could improve, but he's not bad at all! Very masculine 

You could definitely improve it by breeding him to a doe with more levelness. However, I wouldn't focus too much on it at all unless you plan on showing.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Pros:
-Nice broad muzzle
-Good neck length
-Good brisket
-Neck ties into shoulder really well
-Good neck muscling
-Nice high withers
-Good depth in shoulder
-Uphill
-Good body depth 
-Good rump length
-Nice full hindquarters
-Good body length
-Nicely angled back legs
-Overall, his body is very, very nice 
-Nice breed distinction


Cons:
-Steep rump
-Weak looking front knees
-Weak fore pasterns
-Lacks width

Nice looking buck


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

yeah thanks i got him for a really good deal 250 dollars 
well i want to show my goats at 4-H just for fun do they have to be show quality?


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

BOERKING said:


> yeah thanks i got him for a really good deal 250 dollars
> well i want to show my goats at 4-H just for fun do they have to be show quality?


Nope, they don't. Either way, it looks like you've got some show quality goats.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!


now you guys can critque my doe lol

and on saturday ill be getting a large boer and a nubian x boer he is really nice to be prepared for more pros and cons LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

He looks nice enough. His nose is too straight and his ears don't look long & pendulous enough to be full Nubian though.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Well i was told he was purebred when i bought him
But i was reading and looking on images they all dont have the super long ears maybe i am wrong


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He's not bad from what I can see, but he does have an awfully steep rump. How's his dam's udder?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Whats a rump? Where is it? Sorry for my dumb question

His dam was not at the farm
But the owener told me he comes from milking lines


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)




----------

